# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Гомель >  Пошив и ремонт одежды

## valentinav

Очень качественно и быстро можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Осуществляют как мелкие, так и крупные заказы совершенно любой сложности, ремонтируют и шьют из всех видов тканей, кожи и меха, работают по Гомелю и всей Беларуси.

----------

